# 100 w RMS alguien lo hizo muy sencillo



## Gabf (Jun 9, 2007)

Alguien realizo este amplificador? parece muy sencillo lo que no se si los componentes estos se consegiran en Argentina. 

http://europa.spaceports.com/~fishbake/amp/ca100.htm


Saludos


----------



## Electro_rafa (Jun 9, 2007)

Estimado, 
               el tip 142 y tip 147 son pares complementarios muy pero muy archi comunes en todo el mundo, mas aún en la Argentina. El Tip 147 es un darlignton pair de alta potencia capaz de entregar eso 100 w, si se polariza correctamente, poseen una llamativa corriente de colector de 10 A. Estos amplificador fueron muy comunes en los años 70, porque los pares complemtarios funcionan muy bien cuando se les inyecta señales digitales, suenan realmente bien, y dan muy buenas potencias. Te dejo un atach para que puedes ver sus hojas de datos. Buena suerte.Rafael.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 10, 2007)

hola se ve bien el amplificador asi que yo lo voy a hacer ya que tengo los tip y el transformador pero la duda que tengo es que el transformador que tengo es de 36 + 36VCA y rectificados quedan en 50VCC y no se si esto afectara de algun modo ya que el amplificador funciona con una tensión de +-45vcc beno espero que me echen una mano saludos


----------



## Gabf (Jun 10, 2007)

o sea que necesito un transformador de 10 A por canal? o sea si quiero hacerlo stereo tendra que tener 20 A? :S


----------



## JV (Jun 12, 2007)

Lo que dice el compañero Electro_rafa es que soportan una corriente de colector de 10A, no que los usen en el circuito. En el link que dejaste esta especificada la fuente, secundario de 35+35V @ 4A. No lo probe al circuito, pero fue muy usado en su momento por lo robusto y fiable.

Saludos..


----------



## capitanp (Jun 12, 2007)

Pinta de muy poca ganacia y una distorcion armonica importante


----------



## elmario (Jun 14, 2007)

Hola, por favor ni se les ocurra armar eso...a menos que les gusten los fuegos artificiales, o si quieren saber como explota un transistor de verdad.

Sobre este esquema ya se habló mucho en www.diyaudio.com (no me acuerdo bien en cual post...hay que buscarlo y el foro es enorme). De todas maneras yo si lo armé 2 veces por las dudas de que en la primera me haya equivocado y los 2 volaron de la misma forma (vuela el tip 147) incluso con muy poca señal... 

Si yo se... el circuito es tentador pero no es estable para nada y ni hablar de la distorsion de cruce (que no se puede regular) y demas cuestiones.

Saludos


----------



## kuzhertz (Jun 14, 2007)

Hola a todos yo armé este circuito, por supuesto funciona pero es una pesadilla térmica, y cuando la entrada de señal es baja produce una distorsión barbara, un ejemplo es que no podrías escuchar un solo de piano o guitarra, pero si pones un metal underground no notaras la distorsión. jajajaa. 

No lo recomiendo para nada pero suena muy fuerte.


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jun 23, 2007)

Buenas:

                 yo tampoco lo veo muy estable termicamente, con solo dos tip, 100w. Me parece que probaría con algún amplificador mosfet y es menos dolor de cabeza. si bien dice 10amp, son de pico.

Saludos


----------



## area51 (Sep 5, 2007)

yo lo probé, y como dice el amigo kuzhertz es mas que una pesadilla térmica, en cuanto a calidad deja mucho que desear, con buenos disipadores y un buen cooler podrás estabilizar la temperatura y en foro hay mejores circuitos en esa potencia, este melody que te paso es un cañon, lo podes hacer con tranquilidad, funciona! los componentes se consignen en argentina sin ningún problema, un abrazo.


----------



## mda1961 (Nov 8, 2007)

Una pregunta., yo tengo un cabezal Fahey de 100 watts y usa estos TIP, 142, y 147, apenas lo usas se queman los Darlington, alguien sabe como reemplazar los Darligton por cuatro 2N3055 o similar?, porque la etapa es una porquería, ahora el pre para guitarra de este equipo es bueno, saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 16, 2008)

yo lo arme lo termine hoy lo ise en una simple placa experimental realmente no esperaba nada por que pense que ni siquiera andubiese y realmente anda de amaravillas los transistores calientan pero es normal de los transistores y distorcion no tiene tanta llegando a los limites si pero lo importante es cuando esta trabajando normal ponele unos 70w a 8ohm y no digo que es un hi fi pero es bastante linda la potencia que tira


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 10, 2009)

Hola MDA1961, ¿qué tal? Como te imaginarás, soy "el padre de la criatura". Si usé Tip142/147 es precisamente, por 2 puntos principales: son duros y, tan importante como eso, baratos y fáciles de conseguir por todos lados. La potencia también , a propósito, es ultra-sencilla con el mismo objetivo. La idea es que sea reparable al toque en cualquier pueblo de Latinoamérica con elementos locales. Lo que pasa es que a veces "mete mano" alguien que no la tiene muy clara o nervioso y apurado. La causa más común (realmente *muy* común) es que reemplacen las resistencias de 0,1 o 0,22  ohm de alambre (ni se dan cuenta de lo que son, creen que son "puentes" o "bobinas" ) por, un alambrecito de cobre de 0 ohm. Estas resistencias, aunque de bajo valor, estabilizan térmicamente y sensan corriente para la protección de cortocircuitos. ¡ Es imaginable lo que pasa si se las anula ! Otro error bastante común es reemplazar el jack plástico de salida (aislado de masa) por uno metálico atornillado al chasis o enviar el terminal "-" del parlante directo a masa, en vez de al terminal "S-" de la plaqueta. Bueno, si vos o cualquier otro de los amigos del foro tiene algún problema similar, es sólo escribir, estoy a su disposición. Un abrazo.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Abr 17, 2009)

yo arme el circuito con algunos cambios y funciono bien con 55 0  55 dc


----------



## chacarock (Abr 24, 2009)

hola atodos, estaba buscando  una etapa para el pre de bajo que esta en el foro el K.G. y supongo esta me viene al pelo verdad?  lo que buscaba era algo que funcione tanto en 4 y 8 ohm, no tenia tanto drama con la potencia , mientras pase los 50 w y no se queme ademas parece sensillo, asi que aber cuando empieso. saludos a tods un abrazo


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 27, 2009)

El amplificador del tema del foro esta bacano, por ser ''sencillo''; pero merece unos pocos cambios, en los valores de algunos de sus componentes, para disminuir la distorsion.

Aqui va mi aporte al tema con este circuito, el original se encuentra en:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp90/index.htm

Este circuito es un sistema tipo bafle potenciado, pero tambien tiene problemas en la distorsion especialmente con señales pequeñas. . .

Las simulaciones fueron hechas con el electronic workbench, y escogi *la peor condicion* para la simulacion del circuito:


La señal de entrada se toma de un amplificador, con potencia maxima de 100 W RMS y carga de 8 ohm.
Baja ganancia de los transistores, la estableci en 40 para el 2N3055 y 70 para los TIP3X.
La impedancia de entrada del circuito lo calculo en:

_Caracteristicas del amplificador con diodos 1N4148:_

Zin = 1525 ohm @ 1 KHz
Pout = 96 W @ 1 KHz, THD = 1 %

_Caracteristicas del amplificador con diodos 1N4001:_

Zin = 800 ohm @ 1 KHz
Pout = 96.4 W @ 1 KHz, THD = 1 %

tendria que conectar 1525 ohm / 8 ohm = 190 amplificador para igualar, la carga de 8 ohm del bafle original (economicamente posible?).

La funcion del voltimetro conectado en la resistencia de emisor (0.1 ohm), es de medir la corriente de reposo de esa etapa y no debe superar los 100 mA. El bloque conformado por el voltimetro, el multiplicador y la resistencia de 0.1 ohm, tienen la funcion de medir la potencia RMS que toma la carga (4 o 8 ohm) e indica Watts y no Voltios.

P.D. Para los comentarios de aquellos que solo saben usar un soldador :


La red de diodos se encuentra con polarizacion directa y para que esta cambie a inversa; la señal de entrada tiene que ser superior al voltaje de la fuente del amplificador, mas el voltaje de ruptura de los diodos (Vinv>200V).
*Este circuito no tiene pre-amplificador*; es un amplificador unitario de voltaje y ganancia alta de corriente, que toma la señal de referencia de otro amplificador, sin recargarlo.


----------



## chacarock (Abr 28, 2009)

hola, como estan, entonces, ya nos pusimos de acuerdo que estamos hablando del meldy de 150w, verdad? y no del primero que dicen que es de fuegos artificiales, asesina transistore etc,  bien ahora, alguien tiene el PCB? es ese que postearon en esa pagina? yo lo aria, pero no tengo experiencia con amplificadores y temo hacer macana con el tamaño de las pistas, si alguien puede ponerlo clarito,  seria de mucha ayuda, suerte, y muschas gracias saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola Man05drake

Muy lindo el circuito, pero fijate cuánta señal hay que aplicar a la entrada para lograr la salida máxima. En ninguno de los dos circuitos (el de Pablín y el tuyo) hay un amplificador de voltaje, y ya le estás aplicando casi 30V en tu simulación.

Lo que tenés ahí es una etapa de salida cuasi complementaria de funcionamiento (para mí) dudoso, y al circuito le falta todo "lo de adelante".

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 28, 2009)

juejuejuejue,,, exactamente en concordancia on Cacho


----------



## Cacho (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola Man05drake

Se me había pasado el detalle de tomar la señal desde la salida del amplificador...
O mejor dicho, creo que lo había ignorado por no considerarlo práctico. De conectarse así, habría una resistencia de 8Ω conectada entre la fuente de señal y tierra (el parlante) que no está en el esquemático ni en la simulación.
Si lo simulás de nuevo con esa modificación vas a ver que cambia un poco lo que pasa.

Por otro lado, no usaría los 1N4148, pero sos libre de hacerlo si te parecen adecuados, y tampoco implementaría ni el circuito, ni la idea de tomar la señal del parlante. Pero, otra vez, sos libre de hacerlo.


Saludos
PS: Prefiero la arcilla. La plastilina es aceitosa, se me pega en los dedos y me cuesta sacármela.


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola Cacho. El circuito "100W" publicado, tanto en versión Pablín (fuente partida) como la segunda (fuente simple) son típicos ejemplos de "diseños" que nunca fueron armados, y, si alguien se animó, no rinden ni ahí lo prometido, sólo son simulaciones que, para peor, suponen elementos "ideales" que no podemos comprar en ningún negocio. Creo que son *ejemplos* de libro de texto, explicando al alumno cómo funciona una parte de una etapa de salida, lo que me parece perfecto a nivel educativo ..... pero de ahí a armarlo y que rinda ..... mmmmmhhhhhh . Desgraciadamente abundan circuitos así por todos lados. Ni hablar de los famosos "5200W" y "31.000W". Acá, por ejemplo, se ignora que una fuente *real*  de "80V" se cae a 65 o 70V al palo, le aparecen de 2 a 4V de ripple , los 2N3055 necesitan *mínimo* 2,5V para saturar (la hoja de datos especifica la corriente a 4Vce), lo que debe restarse de la tensión pico, el TIP pierde al menos 1,5V más, etc. Lo peor: su base necesita ser excitada con 8 mA , los que a través de la resistencia de 3K9 suponen (a ver Ohm, ayudame ....) unos  31 Volts. ¡Ah, sí! por los 3k9 *circulan* unos 10 mA, es cierto ...... en reposo y sin señal .... 
¿Cómo, no los entrega el amplificador excitador? No Señor, de impedir eso se encargan, precisamente, los 1N4148 que son, precisamente, diodos. (no conducen en sentido inverso).
Un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 30, 2009)

J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> ...son típicos ejemplos de "diseños" que nunca fueron armados, y, si alguien se animó, no rinden ni ahí lo prometido...


Estamos de acuerdo.



			
				J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> Creo que son *ejemplos* de libro de texto, explicando al alumno cómo funciona una parte de una etapa de salida, lo que me parece perfecto a nivel educativo ..... pero de ahí a armarlo y que rinda ..... mmmmmhhhhhh . Desgraciadamente abundan circuitos así por todos lados.


Seguimos de acuerdo



			
				J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cómo, no los entrega el amplificador excitador? No Señor, de impedir eso se encargan, precisamente, los 1N4148 que son, precisamente, diodos.


Seguimos de acuerdo. 
Lo que yo no veía (veo) factible es el uso de los 1N4148, no el uso de los diodos.
Reemplazarlos por unos 1N400X es un buen punto de partida para evitar que se quemen ante un pico de corriente, pero de ninguna manera supongo quitarlos.

Mi opinión sobre el circuito ya la dí más arriba: "Lo que tenés ahí es una etapa de salida cuasi complementaria de funcionamiento (para mí) dudoso".


Otro abrazo para vos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 30, 2009)

> Por ultimo, si no le gusta el diseño, entonces aporte el suyo y no sea pesimista al participar en el foro.



Sin animo de ofender amigo man05drake, pero ese amplificador de 100 Watts, no sirve para nada, lo armé 3 veces y cada vez sonaba mas horrible, y a partir de ese desastre empecé a buscar algo mejor, y por suerte me topé con el amigo *Cacho* que como muchos en el foro es un excelente colaborador y sobre todo tiene un "Amplio" conocimiento del tema y que decir del amigo *J M Fahey* que q pesar de que nunca he intercambiado temas con el, podría aportar algo como por ejemplo Uno de su propia creación el popular Fahey de 100W.

Te dejo un pequeño comentario del señor Fahey:

_"El circuito es un clásico, tira, es duro, y fue un éxito impresionante, vendí casi 10.000 (sí, diez mil, no es un error) de ellos entre 1970 o 1971 y 2008_

Y resumiendo mi comentario: Hay muchos amplificador aquí en el foro armados y probados, para que hacer lo que yo hice, yo lo simulé en Ltspice, multisim y proteus y trabajaba de maravillas hasta que lo armé sinceramente una porq.....

PD: No vayas a pensar que te quiero obligar a que no lo hagas, solo te quise comentar mi experiencia....


----------



## leaelectronico (Jun 20, 2009)

yo lo arme el circuito y me anduvo barbaro..tira buena potencia...no es el mejor amplificador pero por lo que vale hacerlo sirve para tener una experiencia con 5 transistores y un soniido fuerte.jej...y el transformador que es lo mas caro te sirve para hacerte otro despues..

saludos!


----------



## J M Fahey (Jun 21, 2009)

1) A mí me anduvieron unos 9000, los 6000 o 7000 primeros con los Darlington discretos: Tip31/32+2N3055; los últimos con Tip142/147 que en la práctica es lo mismo. Los uso para guitarra y bajo, a volumen sala de ensayo. Qué se yo, por ahí a las 3A.M. , escuchando bajito un concierto de piano puede que se note el cruce,especialmente con el equipo frío, no sé, mis clientes siempre los usan al palo y bien calentitos. Respecto a lo de las plaquetas, yo también ando con un cuaderno universitario cuadriculado , lápiz y goma, en *todos* lados. Colectivo, taxi, Bancos, AFIP, dentista, etc. Lo complicado de una plaqueta es "resolver el laberinto", y eso se hace muy bien con lápiz y papel (y borrando y corrigiendo mucho), después, dibujarla prolijo con algún programa es la parte más fácil. Yo usé hasta Corel (muy bueno) y en alguna emergencia, en la casa de algún amigo, hasta Paint (horrible, pero si no hay otra cosa). ¡Ah!, y hasta bocetos en la Palm ! (Ahí te quiero ver: pantalla 160x160 monocromática). Resolví muchos problemas en la parte de atrás de los manteles de papel de Mc Donalds, mientras mis hijos jugaban en el pelotero. Matan por el tamaño, el único problema es cuando alguna vez hiciste algo buenísimo y se enchastra con mostaza, ketchup, y grasa, no sabés cómo hacer para llevártelo a casa.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 21, 2009)

J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> , mis clientes siempre los usan al palo y bien calentitos. .



hasta eso se puede mejorar , ves , cono tener practica en buscar ideas:

los T afuera , montados en un disipador que vaya justo para poner la tetera.
o que entren justo los panes lactales.
asi mientras estas escuchando musica se mantiene calentito el cafe o la tostada.

de este modo no es energia desperdiciada.

ven, charlando  asi seriamente siempre salen ideas buenas .


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 10, 2009)

Bueno, le dijo la burra al freno.  

Me gustaria replantear el titulo del tema:

200 w RMS alguien lo hizo muy sencillo

Si quieren saber mas de este amplificador, dirijanse al siguiente link:

http://www.uashem.com/pageid-17.html

Aca les dejo una instantanea, del circuito en cuestion . . .


----------



## J M Fahey (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola Mandrake. Bueno, es interesante ... pero no es el mismo. Es un puente de TDA2030 boosteado con 2 pares complementarios de salida. Yo vi el circuito original de donde levantaron este, y está muy jugado: si lo alimentás con 44V simples, apenas llega arañando, y está al borde de la autodestrucción, y si le bajás, pela pero ni ahí 200W. Una vez reparé una caja amplificada multiuso muy vendida en la Argentina, no me acuerdo si era Magnum o algo así, la típica caja alfombrada gris, con lucecitas de colores (un "vúmetro" de 8 Leds de distintos colores ..... todos en paralelo .... ), obviamente parlante montado "por afuera" con reja y aro, un 15" con un imán de 100mm (no es mentira) y una "bocina" de plástico soplado, el seudo "driver" era un "culito" de tweeter piezo, atornillado a un chapadur de 5x5cm pegado a la garganta de la bocina con pistola de cola caliente, y otras bellezas. La potencia estaba alimentada con +36V y .... tiraba ..... al menos como p'a la' bailanta en el patio, un Sábado a la noche. Te aseguro que ese tipo vende más que todos nosotros juntos, porque, como *no* dijo el Principito (que sería muy dulce pero de Marketing no sabía un pomo): "Lo esencial *es* lo visible a los ojos".


----------



## chacarock (Jul 13, 2009)

jajaja, yo me compre una de esas cajas, una kioto en realidad, decia 100w
    adentro trnia un TDA2002 jajaja, pero con el discman y en la piesa, estaba reconforme, 

J M fahey, te consulto, cuanto  se le sacara con 24 V osea 12-0-12 a la potencia esa alemana, en 8 ohm?

saldra mas varato gaceer una mosfet?

un saludo


----------



## J M Fahey (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola Chacarock. Me imagino llamás "la alemana" al puente boosteado: cara no es, y vos trabajás con una tensión relativamente baja, un puente te conviene. Ojo que la fuente debe entregar al menos 5 o 6 amperes. Tus 12-0-12V ¿Son de alterna en el transformador o ya rectificados? Porque 12+12VAC , rectificados, son +/-16 Vdc que ya empiezan a hacer algo, pero creo te conviene más un puente de TDA2050 que tiran buena potencia sin boostear ni nada, al final es más sencillo y barato. Suerte.


----------



## hernandezc (Jul 13, 2009)

Juan Manuel...ud es un dios, un idolo, mucha gente le debe a Ud el sonar como la gente a un precio accesible!  es más.. yo todavia tengo funcionando mi "consola Plan Primavera"! y mi mejor equipo irrompíble fue un 3302! si no me lo afanaban todavia de seguro estaria funcionando sin problemas!

Le queria preguntar:  a esta etapa que llaman " la alemana".. cuales son los transistores de etapa final que se pueden poner aca y se consiguen?  

En lugar de poner dos tda2030 como exitadores...que pasaria si le ponemos dos tda2050?

Un abrazo maestro!


----------



## J M Fahey (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola hernandezc . Bueno, muchas gracias ! Qué memoria!, y, además, buena onda. Por los transistores, me fijo con más detalle, pero seguro algo tipo Tip 33/34 o, mejor aún, Tip35/36, pero ahí se encarece un poco. 2x TDA3050 trabaja con más soltura y resiste algo más de tensión, de hecho no sé si los 2030 se bancan 44V de fuente como pide el proyecto original. Me fijo y te re-escribo. Gracias.


----------



## hernandezc (Jul 13, 2009)

Gracias Juan!

tengo un par de juegos de tip35/tip36 y dos tda2050.......en todo caso..hacemos la prueba y te comento...tengo un transformador de 24+24v x 5 amp.....supongo que no deberia haber problemas....serian unos 33+33v rectificados no?


Faim + Fahey (90% del rock nacional!)

Un abrazo grande!


----------



## J M Fahey (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola hernandezc, tenés lo mejor: Tip 36/36 que son una masa, y TDA2050 qiue son lo más groso de la erie. No se puede sacar más potencia con 5 pines. Ahora, con el transformador te pasaste de voltaje: el amplificador anda con +/- 18 V, máximo absoluto +/-22V, vos tenés +/- 34V ! Eso ya te alimenta una potencia convencional, *sin* puente. Igual podés usar tus Tips en circuitos "normales" Tu transformador de 24+24V, 5 A significa 250 VA, lindo bichito. Suerte y gracias.
Juan Manuel.
PS: me había olvidado los links:
http://mycaramplificadorfiers.com/200-watts-amplificadorfier-tda2030-8.html
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=103165
Acá tenés dibujada la plaqueta para los Tip35/36 :
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=1227848&stamp=1181233611
Posiblemente tengas que registrarte en DIY audio, pero vale la pena, esos tipos son una masa.


----------



## chacarock (Jul 14, 2009)

muchisimas gracias JN FAhey, por las recomendaciones, si sabia que en alterna es una cosa y rectificad otra, pero no sabia bien la relacion, aunque no pense que se fuera tan abajo la tension, 

una consultita mas, en realidad lo que tengo son dos transformadores de dicroica (bobinado no electronico) y de 12V y 55w como minimo calculo y pensaba , ponerlos en serie, en realidad nunca lo hice y tenia mis dudas que se pudiera hacer, pero, estaba siguiendo un tema  de amplificadores de la serie TDA20x0 aca en el foro y desian que es bastante factible y otros que es lo mejor, bueno ,no quiero irme del tema, lo que queria saber si me servira para los 2050 en puente, un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## J M Fahey (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola chacarock. Para empezar, no quiero creer que seas de ...... Chacabuco ! ..... Sí, podés poner los 2 transformadores en serie sin ningún problema, fijate la fase, o sea que de punta a punta midas 24V de alterna , rectificado te va a dar +/- 16V, hacé el puente de TDA2050 directo, sin los transistores extra, te va a tirar muy bien. El puente te va a tirar 50W RMS en 8 ohms, con 4 integrados armás un equipo estéreo. En la fuente usá al menos un puente de 6 amperes o 4 diodos 6A20 y 4 electrolíticos (2 por lado) de 4700 x 25. Los vecinos te van a odiar.


----------



## hernandezc (Jul 14, 2009)

Gracias Juan Manuel!   en cuanto pueda voy a comprar lo que me falta y lo pruebo.Un abrazo!


----------



## profundito (Jul 14, 2009)

J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> Hola chacarock. Para empezar, no quiero creer que seas de ...... Chacabuco ! ..... Sí, podés poner los 2 transformadores en serie sin ningún problema, fijate la fase, o sea que de punta a punta midas 24V de alterna , rectificado te va a dar +/- 16V, hacé el puente de TDA2050 directo, sin los transistores extra, te va a tirar muy bien. El puente te va a tirar 50W RMS en 8 ohms, con 4 integrados armás un equipo estéreo. En la fuente usá al menos un puente de 6 amperes o 4 diodos 6A20 y 4 electrolíticos (2 por lado) de 4700 x 25. Los vecinos te van a odiar.


                                                    Es correcto lo que planteas ,se me había ocurrido en un post anterior pero ,tengo una sola duda y es si no necesita como las fuentes de compu, un toroide o bobina a la salida para filtrar,si tienes la respuesta mejor, dado que las fuentes de dicroicas son ideales por peso wats y tamaño.


----------



## Zet@ (Oct 14, 2009)

Saludos!
He armado este circuito hace ya bastante y bastantes veces. Incluso tengo uno estereo colocado en un salon para fiestas y mueve 2 cajas de 15". Suenan bastante bien, mejor de lo que esperaba, ya que lo arme para probarlo unicamente y funciono de una. Tengo un par en el taller para hacer pruebas a baja potencia y es muy poca la distorsion que produce, incluso a muy bajo nivel. Imaginate 2:30 de la mañana , no se puede molestar a nadie, por lo tanto no puedo ni siquiera sacarle 1 Watts, pero se escucha muy bien. Fuera de todo insto a que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.
Por lo demas la potencia de este equipo para mi es: 

                                                    90 W Rms en 8 Ohm.
                                                    120 W Rms en 4 Ohm.

El circuito es sencillo, solo debes trabajarlo con bastante paciencia y con buenos componentes.

HE aqui unas fotos del PCB.


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 14, 2009)

zet@ : que transformador necesitas para alimentar ese bichito  ? jaja


----------



## Zet@ (Nov 14, 2009)

En respuesta al transformador utilizado para alimentarlo, yo lo he utilizado sin inconveniente alguno hasta +/-48 voltios, es decir ya rectificados y filtrados.
Actualmente estoy buscando un reemplazo para los Tip de salida, ya que se le puede sacar mas potencia, y además tengo un trafo para una fuente de 60 + 60 Vdc. Busque entre unos amigos y me dicen que este circuito se lo puede ampliar hasta 200 Watts por canal.
Por ahora no alimentarlo con mas de +/- 48 Vdc. o a la larga veran humo por todos lados. (Una forma de decir)

Por otro lado el tema de la disipacion es algo de notar, ya que he leido que levanta mucha temperatura, y debo decir que en mi caso no supera los 40 ºC a plena potencia. En reposo no hay rastro de calor en el disipador. 
Tengo un par de estas placas en un disipador denominado en argentiona ZD1 de 10 cm de longitud y funciona de 10.
Cuando pueda subo fotos de otro cuádruple con Pre-amplificador que arme para unos amigos.!!


----------



## emaquina (Jun 5, 2010)

Zet@ muy buen aporte el tuyo veo que vos preferiste hacer tu PBC , ya que en diyaudio daban todos los esquemas como para hacerlo directamene. mi pregunta es modificaste algo ademas de la placa?. El trafo lo hiciste vos , si es asi me podrias explicar que diametro usaste para las bobinas ,tb las vueltas.Te cuento ya lo tengo cocinado lo unico que falta es el transfo. Ah me olvidaba:
TODOS DICEN QUE EL CIRCUITO DISTORSIONA Y LEVANTA TEMPERATURA , A ELLOS LES DIGO TIENEN RAZON ......EN PARTE POR QUE EL CIRCUITO FUE MODIFICADO . Miren las modificaciones y mejoraran la funcionalidad de este ampli:

*La alimentación de la salida del transformador de 250W 2X32 voltios se utilizó para la salud. (Me gustaría voltios transformador 2X35 liquidación si usted lo está haciendo). *
*Parece que un simple papel, pero importante en el circuito que quiero llamar la atención BC556 lara. En el viejo esquema del circuito que se especifica como BC558, pero en realidad no son apropiadasEntre el colector-emisor, debido a BC558 puede ser de hasta 30 voltios, 45 voltios por lo que la tensión en este punto.Después de un poco de investigación puede tolerar un voltaje más alto como el equivalente más cercano de la BC556 pensé que sería apropiado. Colector-emisor también puede llamar hasta 80 voltios. *
*Sin embargo, en el primer experimento se utiliza el circuito con BC558 y ruidos extraños no estaban funcionando correctamente*


Por ultimo alguien me puede decir si esta pagina hace calculos mas o menos exactos para calcular un transfo http://www.aurover.com.ar/clconline/calctraf.php , ya que me estoy basando en el para hacer el transfo gracias


----------



## jokogarcia (Abr 9, 2011)

Solo quería decir que armé este circuito y está funcionando de maravillas. Me refiero al primero del post, pero con las modificaciones propuestas más abajo (usar BC556 envez de BC558 y la resistencia de 470 ohm). Los transistores de potencia calientan, sí, y eso que están montados en un disipador importante. Voy a probarlo un rato más a máximo volumen y si sube mucho la temperatura voy a ponerle un cooler y santo remedio.
Aclaro: no es Hi-Fi, pero la verdad es que no distorsiona alevosamente y, ciertamente no hay fuegos artificiales. El principal problema, creo yo, es la ponderancia de los graves, pero eso es algo que a mucha gente le gusta y, de última se arregla con un ecualizador a la entrada. Ojo, que tal vez sea el parlante que estoy usando. 
Un par de tips (además del 142 y 147 ). Escojer los BC556 y elegir un par con ganancia (hFE o beta) similar (son súmamente baratos, yo compré 10 y pude armar 3 pares sin problemas). Los que yo usé tenían 298 y 300. Por supuesto poner disipador a los TIP147, 142 y 41, pero asegurarse además que estén aislados eléctricamente del mismo. Ese puede ser un motivo para vuele todo (de hecho, si ambas carcasas tocan al disipador ¡estamos poniendo el pin +50 V y -50 en corto!)
El trafo que uso es de 36+36 4A, con lo que logro una fuente de 50V 0 -50V. El PCB que uso está en en la página turca mencionada atrás:
http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6&durum=e#sonyorum
y lo hice on el método de la plancha.

Lo que me sorprendió del circuito es lo silencioso que es en ausencia de señal, incluso con la ficha desconectada y al aire!, tampoco hace gran ruido al enchufar y desenchufar la alimentación.

Por último, si el circuito está bien y tienen los transistores puesto en disipadores y aislados y aún sigue volando todo al diablo, puede que les hayan encajado transistores falsificados (ver acá: http://transfal.tripod.com/indexold.html).

Saludos y mucha suerte.


----------



## jokogarcia (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. Me olvidé en mi post anterior de incluir esta simulación en multisim del circuito. Tal vez a alguien le sea útil.
Los TIP no estaban en mi librería así que los reemplacé por otros similares. Está hecho en Multisim 10.


----------

